# Repairing tears that healed incorrectly



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

I hope I titled that ok.

I got a 2nd degree tear during the birth of my son last month (currently 5 wks old). My midwife didn't repair it, stating that it should heal on its own.

Well, it healed, but it healed split apart and not back together.

I went to see a doctor today and she said that the muscles you use to poop are visible through the tear and could eventually prolapse. Its not a guarantee that it'll happen, but it is possible.

The tear is causing no pain, but I have very little perineum left. She said that I could just live with it open and, if a prolapse occurs, fix it then, or I have the option to go ahead and have it repaired.

Has anyone ever had a tear repaired this far after birth? I didn't discuss the surgery with her, but I'm curious as to what it entails. Anyone know?


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

no advice but









If it were me, I'd probably want it repaired if I could afford the surgery. Especially if it was affecting my sex life. But of course you have to make that decision on your own. Good luck w/ it.


----------



## lillyfire (Jun 9, 2007)

I had a tear that healed abnormally in which the skin actually kept growing past where it should have creating kind of like a flap or something. And also some adhesions deeper in the tissue. I didn't have surgery or anything, but I did have it repaired sometime around 7 weeks postpartum. It took quite a while to heal up and feel somewhat normal and comfortable again. But I'm glad I did it then rather than waiting. The first few months after birth, I wasn't really feeling like DTD anyway and was exhausted from a newborn. It's kind of like an excused absence for all your nether regions! So I think I'd go ahead and do it now while you're already resting up and taking it easy (hopefully). Then you don't have to worry about it later.


----------



## merrijayne (Aug 31, 2005)

I had a 4th degree with my first. I had a repair on day 10 PP I felt a stsitch hanging and went in. Well I issues after that repair as well. This time I saw many docs and was carful with my choice. I did eventually have a 2nd repair at 10MO. PP Doc recommended that the scare tissue have time to heal. He also told me at the time he had just repaired a women with an issue whos bay was then 14 YO. So repairs can be done anytime really. I would go ahead and get it done, maybe get a 2nd Opiniion. If there is muscle visible, you know.


----------



## Sillygoose (Oct 20, 2005)

I had a 3rd degree tear that healed with the top layers of tissue never quite meeting, and the underlayers that just kept growing to try and reach the top layer that they were expecting. The OB called it a granuloma, and it was a finger of very sensitive tissue that eventually protruded out of my vagina when I was 9 months postpartum. It freaked me the heck out (what is this coming out of my vagina?!) and explained why sex had continued to be painful all this time. I had surgery (30 second surgery done under general) and it was all better.


----------



## soulsistah (Apr 21, 2005)

I know this is super late and all...but when my oldest (now 4 yrs) was about 8 months old I went in and had surgery to repair my vag. My midwives did a beautiful job of suturing me up, but at about 6 weeks pp I started to grow tissue called "granulations". It's sort of like keyloids (sp?) one grew out of my scar and grew to the size of a peanut M&M. (We named it peanut) B/C I am a midwife I knew it was going to require surgery, it was painful to sit for long periods and sex was NO FUN! So I suffered through until I knew my son could go w/o ninnie (boob/milk) for an hour. I had the surgery under general, and was groggy for the day, by 24hrs post-op I was fine!
I have to say my vag felt right as rain within 2 weeks and I was "back in the saddle" within another week. lol
I was warned pre-op that the granulation could come back. It didn't, until I had my 2nd son two years later and tore a tiny bit. I had that lasered off and it sucked donkey balls!! I figure once I'm REALLY done having babies I'll go in for the proceedure again. Hope this helps!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I had granulated tissue - twice. OB removed it - twice. Everything has been fine since. I also had an area where the stitches seemed to have failed & everything looked so wide open at 6 weeks pp. But now at almost 6 months that area seems to have come together on it's own.

If it's bothering you get it done. My MIL confessed to me that she went 26 YEARS with pain from a improperly stitched episiotomy from when she gave birth to dh. They fixed it in under a half hour.


----------

